# Kennt jemand ein gutes Online Linux Magazin?

## ChojinDSL

Es gibt ja manche Zeitschriften die es online im internet gibt.

Kennt jemand ne gute deutsche seite für linux.

Also damit meine ich nicht einfach nur das web portal einer realen Zeitung, auf dessen seite man nur sehen kann was in der nächsten Ausgabe steht und wo man ansonsten nur ein abo bestellen kann.

Oder mal andersrum gefragt, auf welche seiten geht ihr wenn ihr euch über neuigkeiten aus der (deutschen) Linux Welt informieren wollt?

----------

## jew.de

Ganz klar -> http://www.pro-linux.de

Happy surfing   :Laughing: 

----------

## AkR0N

http://linux-magazin.de/

----------

## haggi

http://www.easylinux.de/

http://www.linux-user.de/

----------

## AkR0N

http://www.linuxenterprise.de/

----------

## kaasja

Hi!

Wenn du online so etwas suchst wie ein richtiges Magazine, dann solltest du dir mal diese Seiten ansehen.

http://www.linuxfocus.org/Deutsch/

http://www.linuxnetmag.de/

Für News ist bei mir http://www.pro-linux.de zuständig.

Mir reicht das, um einen Überblick zu erhalten. Um den kompletten Überblick zu bekommen,

sollten es dann schon ein paar englischsprachige Seiten mehr sein.

Hoffe fürs erte geholfen zu haben,

Karsten

----------

## SNo0py

z.B. welche englischsprachigen Seiten?

----------

## cocaxx

Hi!

http://www.planetpenguin.de

grüße

cocaxx

----------

## kaasja

@SNo0py:

z.B.: 

http://lwn.net/

http://slashdot.org/

Das sind zumindest die, auf denen ich manchmal  nachschaue.

Bis dann,

Karsten

----------

## bvetter

www.linuxtoday.com  :Smile: 

----------

